# anyone having difficulty fitting k&n air filter?!



## costen (Aug 21, 2003)

I can't seem to fit the K&N air filter into my '03 Alty 3.5!...it seems slightly too wide/large...and I'd have to really force the cover down to close it and jam the clips over it...(has anyone else had this prob or did the guy sell me the wrong one!? He said the computer had one for the 2002 3.5 V6 Alty--wouldn't this be the same as the 2003 one?
P.S. And where do the adhesive gaskets go? My instructions seem to be for some cartridge drop-in assembly thing that looks different from my Alty....
---Costen


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

The first time you try to install the filter it may seem as if its too big, but its not. I didn't use the adhesive gaskets...no need to. Its a simple drop in and close method. The clips may seem very hard snap down to close the cover, but the more you open and close the box, the easier it gets. Remember, the OEM filter is slightly smaller than the K&N filter, so it will take extra effort to close the box the first few times. Hope this helps.


----------



## costen (Aug 21, 2003)

Thanks for the advice Coco...I'm giving it a shot right now....


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Did you feel a difference?


----------



## costen (Aug 21, 2003)

After i got it to fit (finally)...the intake sounds louder, even at low revs, and the acceleration when I mash the pedal seems a bit faster...Although at first it seemed like the shifting between gears was more rough/abrupt with a bit of a lag at first--havent noticed it as much today and I've got an automatic. But overall, the car seems to have adjusted well....so far so good...Not bad eh! 

P.S. hey I read that the horsepower increase is b/w 2-4%+ so does that mean it's gone from 245 HP to b/w 250-255HP?!  Good enough for now....


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Mine is auto too. You'll feel a slight difference, but not much. Just bit peppier. You should advance the timing next. You'll really feel a difference. Any other mods in mind?


----------



## costen (Aug 21, 2003)

hey Coco where did u get the timing advanced? at the dealer etc.? I've seen some of these advance kits on Ebay--whats up with that? IS that just some cheap knock off.......Hey does the timing advancing screw anything up...like engine-wise etc? Or is it pretty much a safe mod? I can't think of any other mod just yet....maybe true dual exhaust...


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

You can get your timing advanced at the dealer...if they even know what you're talking about. Some dealers won't do it because they say it's not needed. Do a search on timing advance and you'll get some more info.

Edit:

Here are a couple of links:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11936&highlight=timing+advance 

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7391&highlight=timing+advance


----------

